# Sandra Ahrabian sehr harte Nippel, kein BH 1-2-3 TV 2009-05-12



## ghetto_king (2 März 2016)

Die liebe Sandra wieder mal zu faul gewesen um ein BH anzuziehen... clap


















Sandra_Ahrabian_123-TV_2009…mpg (15,95 MB) - uploaded.net


----------



## CORINTH (2 März 2016)

Top !!!! Klasse !!!


----------



## rotmarty (2 März 2016)

Geile grosse Nippel!


----------



## achim0081500 (2 März 2016)

hammer! :thx:


----------



## sluderjan (2 März 2016)

:thx::thx::thx: Mhmmmmmmm ..... Mhmmmmmmmm. Danke ghetteo-king für den gelungenen Feierabend (auch durch Deine anderen Posts !!!). Wieso oder aus welchen Gründen hat sich Madame Ahrabian eigentlich aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückgezogen? Lag oder liegt das am Freund oder am Hund oder an beiden? Hin und wieder taucht sie noch auf - aber mit zahlenmäßig begrenztem Bild!


----------



## ghetto_king (2 März 2016)

sluderjan schrieb:


> :thx::thx::thx: Mhmmmmmmm ..... Mhmmmmmmmm. Danke ghetteo-king für den gelungenen Feierabend (auch durch Deine anderen Posts !!!). Wieso oder aus welchen Gründen hat sich Madame Ahrabian eigentlich aus der Öffentlichkeit zurückgezogen? Lag oder liegt das am Freund oder am Hund oder an beiden? Hin und wieder taucht sie noch auf - aber mit zahlenmäßig begrenztem Bild!



Klasse, dass euch die Posts so gefallen! 
Ja leider ist sie echt untergetaucht..Sie war echt der Hammer..Hoffe sie kommt bald zurück


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 März 2016)

Echt super wie sich ihre Nippel durch das Oberteil drücken.


----------



## ychtos (13 Apr. 2016)

Da kannste aber einen Kleiderbügel dran hängen, so hart sind die Dinger!


----------



## chini72 (13 Apr. 2016)

:thx: für sexy SANDRA!!


----------



## feralst (17 Apr. 2016)

dank sehr!


----------



## Thomas111 (18 Apr. 2016)

Verkaufsfördernd, denke ich!
Nette Dame, gute Arbeit, danke


----------



## frank4t2 (22 Apr. 2016)

Wahrscheinlich hat der Sender kein Geld für eine anständige Heizung im Studio


----------



## Nobby1967 (16 Mai 2016)

Da wars kalt....


----------



## hmpflgrr (12 Aug. 2016)

Sie ist ein echter Verlust in der Fernsehlandschaft!


----------



## Stexxx (2 Juli 2017)

Überragend


----------



## hop (7 Juli 2017)

die gute alte sandra, immer wieder sehenswert


----------



## marioz (2 Jan. 2020)

geil danke


----------



## CoolSpawn (9 Jan. 2020)

Hart Härter Sandra


----------



## tibi18 (10 Jan. 2020)

Danke! sexy Sandra


----------

